# FZ2400 Ride-on Mower



## firlandsfarm (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi all ... first post. I have an FZ2400, she's a temperamental lady! Current problem is the cutter deck belt has snapped and my local Kubota dealer (Hugh Page, Heathfield, East Sussex, UK) tells me they can't order a new belt without the deck model number. Apparently it's because Kabota have 'upgraded' their parts computer system and now they cannot 'look' for a part. They have to know the model it comes from! Yet another upgrade designed to screw the customer! Anyway there is no sign of a plate on the deck so that leaves me asking for help.

The deck measures 60", triple bladed, central gearbox in the front, shaft driven. The belt was a 'double' belt ("W" cross-section). I can measure the bits of the old belt if it helps but it would be a bit of a guesstimate because the old belt was well and truly shredded and that coupled with wear over the years is why I can't get any reference numbers from it.

Any and all help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello firlandsfarm, welcome to the tractor forum.

See item #10 on attached parts diagram, P/N 76539-34710. I see no part number changes. I supposed that he needs to confirm the deck numbers.

 https://www.messicks.com/ku/93464?sectionId=235344&diagramId=520482


----------



## firlandsfarm (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey that's great BigT, thanks. I found the Messicks website but it only offered me the top few pages, neither me nor Google found any of the parts diagrams. And it looks from the Models to Fit that it's the 60" version. Best way seems to be to measure what's left of my belt and see how close it is to the 118" length of that belt and then find a UK distributor. If I can't source a pukker double belt maybe try 2 singles.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Kubota doesn't make belts. They buy them from belt manufacturers like Dayco, Gates, and Goodyear. The also mark them up double, or triple, when they put their name on the package. V-belts use two universal numbering systems based on width and length.....

*System 1*
Width - Stated by 1/8" increments as # + L.... 3L = 3/8", 4L= 1/2" (4/8), 5L = 5/8"
Length - Measured at the *OUTSIDE* of the belt, stated in inches + 0...... 118" belt = 1180
1/2" x 110 = 4L1100, 5/8" x 118" = 5L1180
K = Kevlar belt --- 1/2" x 110 = 4L1100K , 5/8" x 118" = 5L1180K

*System 2*
Width - Stated by a letter....... A = 1/2", B = 5/8"
Length - Measured at the* INSIDE* of the belt, stated in inches......
The INSIDE measurement will be 2" Shorter on an "A" belt than the OUTSIDE measurement
The INSIDE measurement will be 3" Shorter on an "B" belt than the OUTSIDE measurement
1/2 x 110"(inside) = A110, 5/8" x 118"(inside) = B118
K = Kevlar -- AK110, BK118

Once you understand this universal numbering system, you don't have to buy your belts from a dealership and pay 100 - 300% mark up

If you're absolutely hung up on using Dealer #'s, use the link below. Just plug in the width/length of the belt and it will throw all the dealer #'s you'll need

Belt Search


----------



## firlandsfarm (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks Bob, yeah it's the 4L1200 or A118 that I've narrowed it down to. I further understand that the 4L1200 has a cloth shroud making it a 'slippy' belt and not recommended, preferring the black rubber A118 for grip. Kevlar of course. I've also been recommended by belt dealers that 2 singles belts will have a much shorter lifespan and will be more prone to twisting than the intended 2 banded double but could be a get out of jail card in an emergency. The trouble with trying to track down an aftermarket 2 banded belt is that a third variable is introduced because there is no standard distance between the bands as there is for the bands themselves therefore unless the manufacturer adopted a 'popular' 2 band belt the chances are you have to get it from Kobota!  Yes there are 2 banded aftermarket belts available but they are all in the USA, I'm in the UK. Yes I can get one sent over but it will take a while and because of the doubts it may not fit.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

firlandsfarm said:


> Thanks Bob, yeah it's the 4L1200 or A118 that I've narrowed it down to. I further understand that the 4L1200 has a cloth shroud making it a 'slippy' belt and not recommended, preferring the black rubber A118 for grip. Kevlar of course. I've also been recommended by belt dealers that 2 singles belts will have a much shorter lifespan and will be more prone to twisting than the intended 2 banded double but could be a get out of jail card in an emergency. The trouble with trying to track down an aftermarket 2 banded belt is that a third variable is introduced because there is no standard distance between the bands as there is for the bands themselves therefore unless the manufacturer adopted a 'popular' 2 band belt the chances are you have to get it from Kobota!  Yes there are 2 banded aftermarket belts available but they are all in the USA, I'm in the UK. Yes I can get one sent over but it will take a while and because of the doubts it may not fit.


Did you try the link to the "Belt Search"? Plugging 1/2" x 120", I get 25 different belt #'s


----------



## firlandsfarm (Apr 14, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Did you try the link to the "Belt Search"? Plugging 1/2" x 120", I get 25 different belt #'s


Yes but they are all single bands whereas the deck belt is a double band.

And even Kubota themselves cannot definitively confirm which belt I need! Here is their advice ...

*From:* Parts, Kuk <[email protected]>
*Sent:* 15 April 2021 12:32
*Subject:* Re: KUBOTA

Hi David

Afternoon

Ref phone conversation earlier, please see the two part numbers and sizes..please order from the Kubota Dealer network to which one matches your existing belt.


7653934710 is 308cm - 121 inches
and 7655434710 is 302cm - 118 inches












Regards

Ashley

So you searched for a 120" belt (and that's a length I have found said elsewhere), they are suggesting 118" and 121" and I have also found references to 118" and 120"! And to add to the confusion I have found some paperwork I was given when I bought the mower (used) that suggest the deck is an RC60-FZ21 so different again (Kubota mention an RC54-FZ21 ... mine is a 60" deck). I can't take the RC60-FZ21 reference as gospel as it's in freehand but it is written on a general Kubota deck service book that's with all the other papers including a full workshop manual and parts list for the mower! From what I have recovered of my old belt it measures 118.5" ... so that doesn't help, it could be a stretched 118" belt or a 120"/121" belt with a bit missing. 

Our lockdown here has recently been partially lifted so I may be able to take all the 'evidence' to the local dealer and see what we can research with their reference data.

Thanks for your help Rob.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

firlandsfarm said:


> Yes but they are all single bands whereas the deck belt is a double band.
> 
> And even Kubota themselves cannot definitively confirm which belt I need! Here is their advice ...
> 
> ...



When in doubt (missing or shredded), I use a piece of 3/8" rope and use the INSIDE dimension for the length. Method has never failed me yet.....


----------



## firlandsfarm (Apr 14, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> When in doubt (missing or shredded), I use a piece of 3/8" rope and use the INSIDE dimension for the length. Method has never failed me yet.....


Yeah but how much tension to put on the jockey wheel spring? And they would still only be 3 single band belts, not one double band!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK.... Good luck


----------



## firlandsfarm (Apr 14, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> OK.... Good luck


Thanks Bob and thanks for your help. I'm going to see my local dealer today with all that I have learned in the hope we can ID the correct belt (or exchange it later if the wrong one!). If we are totally unlucky I will have to adopt the aftermarket 2 single belts approach.


----------

